# Broken Samsung Curved Gaming Monitor



## Jacquie (Dec 22, 2019)

We just bought this monitor les than a month ago & accidentally bumped it. No ext. Warranty. Any idea if it can be repaired?


----------



## R00kie (Dec 22, 2019)

OOF. use something like this to find the right panel: http://www.panelook.com/
and see if you can find a replacement one on something like Ali Express


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2019)

That's a bummer


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 22, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> OOF. use something like this to find the right panel: http://www.panelook.com/
> and see if you can find a replacement one on something like Ali Express


Thanks. Will.look into this.


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 22, 2019)

Not to dash your hopes, but you will be better off getting another monitor. Cost the same to replace panel as a whole replacement monitor or AiO PC, etc. The same goes for HDTV's. You could probably gently remove the cracked LCD panel from the back light panel and use it as a back light sketch board or something. That being said, do look into a replacement panel. You might find something you can use. The cost may be beyond your liking, good luck.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 22, 2019)

I did replace my laptop touch screen awhile back but cannot  remember company name. Its upsetting this monitor is my kids for gaming that he just recd for his bday last month. Merry Christmas to us. Ugh


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 22, 2019)

Jacquie said:


> I did replace my laptop touch screen awhile back but cannot  remember company name. Its upsetting this monitor is my kids for gaming that he just recd for his bday last month. Merry Christmas to us. Ugh


♪We wish you a merry Christmas, we wish you a merry Christmas and a happy new year♪


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Dec 22, 2019)

Jacquie said:


> I did replace my laptop touch screen awhile back but cannot  remember company name. Its upsetting this monitor is my kids for gaming that he just recd for his bday last month. Merry Christmas to us. Ugh



Pretty unfortunate. Still, could be worse. My sister is a nurse and apparently the hospital is pretty quiet on Christmas morning, but then starts getting busier when people get broken limbs or have other accidents playing with their new toys. Best avoiding that particular kind of Christmas mishap.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 22, 2019)

I just did this to my gaming LG.  Of course, I actually punched it, but I was having a bad dream while sleeping in my chair lol.

No real easy fix, sorry man.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 22, 2019)

It's bad enough for regular flat LCDs, but with curved Samsung....   ...just get a new monitor.
I'm having hard time finding replacement parts for measly 19-22" old AIOs and office monitors, this Sammy part is going to be impossible to find. I doubt there are even LG curved panels on sale anywhere.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 22, 2019)

that's just bad luck mate, finding a replacement screen would be hard , id mark it up as shit happens and look for another.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 22, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I just did this to my gaming LG.  Of course, I actually punched it, but I was having a bad dream while sleeping in my chair lol.
> 
> No real easy fix, sorry man.


You said this two times now. I thought the first time you said was a joke. Spill the details. Quick.


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 22, 2019)

Bumped an AOC 32" about 2 years ago, and made a similar bu-bu as you. I asked the service company about an replacement and they said that with the panel cost and the work needed, it will cost more than a new monitor.


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 22, 2019)

Just a quick look on ebay, I see the price on some curved monitors is coming down. What is your model number. You might be able to find a discounted monitor with a good panel with a broken stand or parts missing or cracked bezel or similar defect. Worth a try. Merry X-Mas!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 22, 2019)

That must have been some "bump". I'm not even sure an extended warranty would cover that sort of damage. It would for a mobile device but that isn't. 

You could look into your homeowner's/renter's insurance if the value is more than your deductible. But I suspect that is $500 or more so probably not worth it. Plus there is always the risk they will raise your rates if you've had other claims recently, or need to make another claim in the near future. 

I'd say buying a new one is your better if not only option. I suspect you can get the next bigger size in a flat screen for less money. Curved are nice but more of a fad than a premium (except in costs) feature. There is nothing to suggest curved monitors provide better images or a better gaming experience. The marketing hype makes them sound great, and in theory they should be better (at least for the one user sitting in the ideal position). But as is often the case, "theory" and real-world don't always pan out - especially after the novelty wears off. I am just saying you should not feel a curved monitor is your only option.

You don't say where you live but there might be some really good last minute deals at Best Buy or Walmart - if you can put up with the crowds. Maybe even some "open-box" discounts you can ask about. 

As an alternative (temporary or permanent) almost all TVs these days support computer input and are perfectly suitable for many games.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 22, 2019)

rockit00 said:


> Just a quick look on ebay, I see the price on some curved monitors is coming down. What is your model number. You might be able to find a discounted monitor with a good panel with a broken stand or parts missing or cracked bezel or similar defect. Worth a try. Merry X-Mas!


Thanks. If you find this let me know. The screen isn't physicality cracked.
Model #C24RG50FQN


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 22, 2019)

Hmm. That's samsung's cheap shit. Just get AOC C24G1. Better overall with fully adjustable stand.


Jacquie said:


> Thanks. If you find this let me know. The screen isn't physicality cracked.
> Model #C24RG50FQN



Or if you're from EU, AOC 24G2U that's IPS. It's called 24G2 without U (and usb plus cheap speaker) in NA but it's so desirable that it's out of stock for months.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 22, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> OOF. use something like this to find the right panel: http://www.panelook.com/
> and see if you can find a replacement one on something like Ali Express


No panel available on that site but thanks



Khonjel said:


> Hmm. That's samsung's cheap shit. Just get AOC C24G1. Better overall with fully adjustable stand.
> 
> 
> Or if you're from EU, AOC 24G2U that's IPS. It's called 24G2 without U (and usb plus cheap speaker) in NA but it's so desirable that it's out of stock for months.


Live in Canada. Thx


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 22, 2019)

How long is the warranty period in your country?  In the UK it tends to be 1 - 3 years for a monitor, had something similar happen to me outside of warranty but I used what we call "Home contents insurance" and my insurer replaced it like for like.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 22, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> How long is the warranty period in your country?  In the UK it tends to be 1 - 3 years for a monitor, had something similar happen to me outside of warranty but I used what we call "Home contents insurance" and my insurer replaced it like for like.


My house insurance  deductible isn't worth it.
I am a single mom & my kid was a hot mess after this broke & tried to make it a teaching moment as he thought he could just return to store & get another one. It was bought with g/c for his bday. He is now vacuuming, making his eggs & toast realizing, I hope, that its hard work to get what you want.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 22, 2019)

Jacquie said:
			
		

> My house insurance  deductible isn't worth it.
> I am a single mom & my kid was a hot mess after this broke


Well, I didn't think the house insurance would be a viable option, but thought it worth a try. 

More power to you on the single parent job. I was a single parent to two teens, a boy and a girl. Not sure how I or they survived but we managed. Now they are both single parents and I'm getting my revenge! 

At this point, the consensus seems to be that monitor cannot be affordably repaired. So what are you looking to do? If you are going to replace it, what is your budget? And how soon will you be doing this?



Khonjel said:


> Hmm. That's samsung's cheap shit. Just get AOC


 Other than being cracked, there's nothing wrong with that Samsung. In fact, it is rather silly to claim it is cheap sh!t then turn around and recommend an AOC - monitors that are well known for being affordable by cutting corners in quality.

I am not saying AOCs are bad - just not comparable to Samsung, ASUS, LG or Dell or even most Acers.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 22, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Well, I didn't think the house insurance would be a viable option, but thought it worth a try.
> 
> More power to you on the single parent job. I was a single parent to two teens, a boy and a girl. Not sure how I or they survived but we managed. Now they are both single parents and I'm getting my revenge!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill Bright.
I think I will just try to return it! There is no visible crack & the receipt says til Jan. 2. So why not. They can write it off  Big businesses


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 22, 2019)

Well, I really not sure how to response to that. You broke it. It was not defective from the factory. 

Somebody always gets burnt in "write offs". None are dollar for dollar for everyone involved. If not Samsung, then the retailer. If not the retailer, then their insurance. If not them, then tax payers. Ultimately, lost profits are always passed on to us consumers. 

If you paid by credit card, maybe they have a warranty program.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 22, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> You said this two times now. I thought the first time you said was a joke. Spill the details. Quick.



Ain't much to say.  Don't fall asleep in your gaming chair.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 22, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Well, I really not sure how to response to that. You broke it. It was not defective from the factory.
> 
> Somebody always gets burnt in "write offs". None are dollar for dollar for everyone involved. If not Samsung, then the retailer. If not the retailer, then their insurance. If not them, then tax payers. Ultimately, lost profits are always passed on to us consumers.
> 
> If you paid by credit card, maybe they have a warranty program.


Yah I know what you're saying but it's big businesses & they can refurbish it & resell. Its was paid by g/c for bday .
We should all go vegan so animals aren't abused in slaughterhouses  too!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2019)

Jacquie said:


> We should all go vegan so animals aren't abused in slaughterhouses  too!



No


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 22, 2019)

Looked around and found a few similar Samsung monitors missing stands and assorted parts. I'd say save yourself the trouble, return it and shop for a brand new one.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 22, 2019)

Jacquie said:


> Thanks Bill Bright.
> I think I will just try to return it! There is no visible crack & the receipt says til Jan. 2. So why not. They can write it off  Big businesses



Reminds me of something my sister-in-law would do.

Buy something - find a reason to return the item after a short duration (even if the item isn't damaged/broken). Then to top it off, she raises hell in the store until they're given something else in return (like extra store credit). She's actually very proud of one of her more recent "pay offs" from Menards. They were refunded their payment on their store credit card and also given a $500 store credit.

She says she does this all the time and they usually pay next to nothing from some places when they get new flooring or appliances.

I wonder how her kids are going to turn out by her examples of always telling people that they owe her.

Now, I'm not saying this is something you're going to end up doing.....myself on the other hand, shit happens. Monitor gets broken from the kid or someone else fucking up. Their lose. If they can't afford to fix/replace it, then they learn to live without.


----------



## Mac2580 (Dec 22, 2019)

That's terrible news. Samsung panels do seem to be a bit frail. My Mum couldnt find the TV remote and decided to turn our TV (Series 5) on with the button at the back. The TV looks as if it's been cracked (Same as yours) I'm still able to mirror the screen on my phone so I've kept it regardless for camera use. Given that it's only been a month I would honestly complain. My TV was long out of warranty but my S6 screen cracked after more than a year but was still replaced free of charge with an email complaint. Literally all my appliances are Samsung and I think that mentioning it helps when complaining but in need of a favour at the end of the day.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 22, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> Reminds me of something my sister-in-law would do.
> 
> Buy something - find a reason to return the item after a short duration (even if the item isn't damaged/broken). Then to top it off, she raises hell in the store until they're given something else in return (like extra store credit). She's actually very proud of one of her more recent "pay offs" from Menards. They were refunded their payment on their store credit card and also given a $500 store credit.
> 
> ...


I am not replacing it. I AM definitely not anything like you described your sil to be. I am merely disappointed in the fact that this happened & perhaps maybe been encouraged by the store to buy ext. Warranty although as some say this may not cover it. If big businesses would just supply a simple replacement panel, I buy & install but big businesses make it hard to keep our landfills empty &  recycling/refurbished items get priced heavily. Imo. 
It has been a teachable lesson for my kid. He is learning that hard work & hours of it is how you pay for things. We live very modestly.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2019)

Jacquie said:


> I am not replacing it. I AM definitely not anything like you described your sil to be. I am merely disappointed in the fact that this happened & perhaps maybe been encouraged by the store to buy ext. Warranty although as some say this may not cover it. If big businesses would just supply a simple replacement panel, I buy & install but big businesses make it hard to keep our landfills empty &  recycling/refurbished items get priced heavily. Imo.
> It has been a teachable lesson for my kid. He is learning that hard work & hours of it is how you pay for things. We live very modestly.



Allowing a user to easily replace panels themselves would open up a can of worms a lot bigger than your son simply knocking it over. They make it overly hard to do for a reason - so folks like you - the less knowledgeable and technically skilled wont even think about attempting it.

Then there are companies like Apple - They make it almost impossibly hard for their hardware to be repaired by independent repair stores and a lot apple tech ends up in landfill because some of the parts needed to repair it you need to get directly from Apple and apple wont let anyone touch it - Even apple certified techs and partners have trouble getting parts in because Apple has stood in the way and told manufacturers not to sell to anyone else other than them and apple charges stupid money to repair their hardware when they are out of warranty.

You dont give a person the position of head chef if the person in question hasnt even touched a frying pan before. People do stupid things and allowing a panel to be swapped out by someone with no technical knowledge will cost them the business in the long run because the amount of replacements that they will have to deal with because people have opened up things they have no business opening up and breaking it a lot more by opening it up themselves.


----------



## Mac2580 (Dec 23, 2019)

neatfeatguy said:


> Reminds me of something my sister-in-law would do.
> 
> Buy something - find a reason to return the item after a short duration (even if the item isn't damaged/broken). Then to top it off, she raises hell in the store until they're given something else in return (like extra store credit). She's actually very proud of one of her more recent "pay offs" from Menards. They were refunded their payment on their store credit card and also given a $500 store credit.
> 
> ...


Lol your Sis in law is just brutal but I'm inclined to beleive OP. Like literally my mum pressed button to turn on TV. Next thing theres a single white line down the screen. Then it just spread until you cant see anything. On the other hand I travel with my AOC monitor all the time. It lies on the seat I've had to brake hard and its ended up on the floor from time to time. It's still fine I really do think it boils down to plastic thickness/damping on cheaper models in my case. My QLED feels solid but cost 5 times as much so that's the excuse/explanation.


----------



## Vario (Dec 23, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> Lol your Sis in law is just brutal but I'm inclined to beleive OP. Like literally my mum pressed button to turn on TV. Next thing theres a single white line down the screen. Then it just spread until you cant see anything. On the other hand I travel with my AOC monitor all the time. It lies on the seat I've had to brake hard and its ended up on the floor from time to time. It's still fine I really do think it boils down to plastic thickness/damping on cheaper models in my case. My QLED feels solid but cost 5 times as much so that's the excuse/explanation.


I agree, I also believe OP.  No one would break their screen deliberately and then shop around for a likely pricey repair solution.
I also have unfortunately encountered people that intentionally break things to return them, but that is a different scenario entirely.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 23, 2019)

If you purchased it on the CC, you may contact them. Tell them what happened what make and model it is and in a few days a new one will appear. OR you could buy the same thing on your CC, wait a few days then show them the old one........ Not the most honest approach but.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 23, 2019)

Let's keep it on topic.
And, let's not push the bounds of grey area activities.

Thank you.


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 23, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Other than being cracked, there's nothing wrong with that Samsung. In fact, it is rather silly to claim it is cheap sh!t then turn around and recommend an AOC - monitors that are well known for being affordable by cutting corners in quality.
> 
> I am not saying AOCs are bad - just not comparable to Samsung, ASUS, LG or Dell or even most Acers.


I look for value in everything. Some people may like the aesthetics or brand value of something more expensive but I'll always look for value of money.

Samsung very recently re-joined the high refresh monitor market. And they're pushing VA. So most cheap monitors in their class (think 1080p 144hz, 1440p 144hz) are either VA (made by samsung) or TN. CRG5 and CJG5 are Samsung's cheapest high refresh model and aren't better than other monitors that use the same panel and more expensive because of brand.

I've been obsessed with monitor reviewing these past few months. Let me share some of my observations.

Usually cheaper monitors skimp out on firmware/osd, stand or some other component. The AOCs I mentioned are quite new (released 2019) and don't skimp out on anything. Only comparable brand to AOC that skimp out on anything is imo ASUS. But then you have to pay ASUS tax. Acer may look like a good counterpart to AOC, but they segmentate the their models between cheaper Nitro and expensive Predator with osd limitations and cheap stand.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 23, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> And they're pushing VA.



News to me.  And you say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 23, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> News to me.  And you say that like it's a bad thing...


Bad for high refresh gaming.

Few things need to be fast to create a true high refresh monitor.
The panel has to refresh afap.
And the pixels has to change colors afap.

Refresh rate can just be overclocked. For example first gen 144hz monitors were just OCed 120hz panels. And it has constant latency window. 1000ms or 1s ÷ 60/120/144 refresh rate as we all know.
Now comes the fun part. The pixel color transition is not constant. It's variable. TN is fastest. Newer IPS a close second. VA is dead last.

For example VA is almost always slower than the refresh rate window. 144hz monitors have (1s/144hz) 6.94ms window. VA is always slower. Generally 10+ ms. So ghosting/trailing is a VA "feature". Fortunately very few people notice it while in-game but it is present.

There's overdrive or boosting pixel transition speed with extra voltage. But VA is slower even with it. And you can't boost too much or you have another type of ghosting/purple-trailing called overshoot or inverse-ghosting. So generally medium overdrive is considered daily-usable. But extreme/high overdrive settings is there to cover their asses against false marketing 1ms response time claim.

I'm not saying VA is completely shit. It has the deepest black among the lcd techs and somewhat better color reproduction than TN. So movie-watching is a blast. But for gaming it's on a scale of tolerable to utter shit.

Some could argue that it's so slow because it produces deepest blacks. So tradeoff I guess.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 23, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Bad for high refresh gaming.



My previous VA panel until a few days ago was 144Hz.  It could be OC'd to 160-something...

It probably wasn't as good as a IPS or TN, but like all things with monitors, it's a tradeoff and I took it gladly.  I ran my VA at 120Hz at any rate and it surely kept up with that.



Khonjel said:


> So movie-watching is a blast. But for gaming it's on a scale of tolerable to utter shit.



I'm a gamer too, you know.



> Some could argue that it's so slow because it produces deepest blacks. So tradeoff I guess.



My 2008 plasma says hello.


----------



## Jacquie (Dec 30, 2019)

Store took it back & refunded g/c.


----------

